# Tapatalk Removal



## phil_hg_uk (10 Oct 2013)

@Shaun Tapatalk is how I access this and a lot of other forums on all my mobile devices, by removing it you will make it inaccessible when not on my main pc so that will be most of the time. 

I have no idea what your reasoning is, but to take away one of the main methods of access to the forum from your users thereby preventing them from using it seems a bit silly when you say you are trying to grow the forum then make changes that do the exact opposite.


----------



## Tommy2 (10 Oct 2013)

Will you not be able to access it via the Internet browser on you phone as with any other website?


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (10 Oct 2013)

Tapatalk is going?! So much better than using the website on a phone!!


----------



## coffeejo (10 Oct 2013)

@Shaun - how do I find out what images I've uploaded to their server vs this one? 

Also, can you elaborate on the changes, just to satisfy my curiosity?


----------



## Kies (10 Oct 2013)

My main method of accessing cc. Not happy :-(


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Oct 2013)

Mmm. This forum is also the only reason I bought Tapatalk.


----------



## StuartG (10 Oct 2013)

The improvement in Xenforo now means CC is automatically rendered beautifully in compact responsive form on my Nexus 4 using the free Dolphin browser (others are available). Much nicer than TapaTalk. If you have a problem try another better browser. Saves the rest of us getting nag screens.


----------



## deanbmx (10 Oct 2013)

Tapatalk is the only way I access the forum too. Browsing via chrome mobile is awful.


----------



## djb1971 (10 Oct 2013)

I too only use tapatalk.


----------



## Kies (10 Oct 2013)

On a samsung S3, accessing via a browser is actually pretty good. Bye bye tapatalk,hello browser


----------



## lozcs (10 Oct 2013)

Tapatalk also main access for me...


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Oct 2013)

Tommy2 said:


> Will you not be able to access it via the Internet browser on you phone as with any other website?



Yes you can you have to fiddle around with sizing etc and when I am mobile I don't want to have to so all that. With Tapatalk I have access to all the forums I use from 1 place and the posts are laid out so they are easy to read and I can access them without having to try and click on a little tiny link with my big fat finger, also I can store all the login info in 1 place also and posting pictures is dead easy coz I use their hosting to do it. To be honest if I have to mess about just for 1 forum when I can access all the others from Tapatalk I just wont bother using that forum when I am mobile as there is no point when I can go somewhere else and not have to put up with all the inconvenience.


----------



## Crackle (10 Oct 2013)

StuartG said:


> The improvement in Xenforo now means CC is automatically rendered beautifully in compact responsive form on my Nexus 4 using the free Dolphin browser (others are available). Much nicer than TapaTalk. If you have a problem try another better browser. Saves the rest of us getting nag screens.


This.


----------



## Kies (10 Oct 2013)

Just try it in a browser folks. I was apprehensive,but it formats really well.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Oct 2013)

Kies said:


> Just try it in a browser folks. I was apprehensive,but it formats really well.



For me the formatting is not the only reason I use Tapatalk it does a lot more that just the formatting of a bit of text.


----------



## djb1971 (10 Oct 2013)

The browser is no where near as good as the iPad tapatalk hd. One click and I'm straight onto unread posts. The iPhone tapatalk is used for other forums too and it's quick and convenient to access them all in one go. The reason I never go on BR anymore is because they don't use tapa, mind you that's actually a good thing!


----------



## Shaun (10 Oct 2013)

Tapatalk has always been a useful app; forum members can post at multiple forums using a familiar and standardised user interface; Tapatalk profits from the sale of their app; forum owners are able to offer their members a useful tool for accessing their content.

Unfortunately Tapatalk have recently moved towards monetising the forum content that passes through the app (which belongs to forum owners and members and _not _to Taptalk) and I don't feel this is reasonable. App developers should _not_ be allowed to inject ads into our content for their own gain.

The responsive layout should work well in most cases on tablets and phones and shouldn't take much getting used to.

If some of you choose to visit less often (or stop visiting at all) then that would be a real shame, but I refuse to allow our content to be hijacked, manipulated, or profited from by a third-party developer. 

I am not ruling out the future use of Tapatalk but I would need to be completely assured that they present our content as-is without any interference.

Shaun


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Oct 2013)

Shaun said:


> Tapatalk has always been a useful app; forum members can post at multiple forums using a familiar and standardised user interface; Tapatalk profits from the sale of their app; forum owners are able to offer their members a useful tool for accessing their content.
> 
> Unfortunately Tapatalk have recently moved towards monetising the forum content that passes through the app (which belongs to forum owners and members and _not _to Taptalk) and I don't feel this is reasonable. App developers should _not_ be allowed to inject ads into our content for their own gain.
> 
> ...



Tapatalk have just release a FREE version of the Tapatalk App is it this you are talking about ? there is still a paid for version as well and there are no adverts on it.


----------



## Shaun (10 Oct 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Tapatalk have just release a FREE version of the Tapatalk App is it this you are talking about ? there is still a paid for version as well and there are no adverts on it.



Unfortunately, for me, I cannot differentiate between which versions can and cannot access CC and I have no control over the ads that are included with the free version. The ads are also formatted to look like _forum threads_ so appear to be CC endorsed content - which they are not.

They do offer a white-label program, which I looked into before making my decision - but the CC branded app would only work on CC (it wouldn't work with all of your favourite TT-enabled forums) and the cost for us to maintain the program is currently prohibitive.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Oct 2013)

Well I can see your point about the ads looking like forum posts but I still think it is a backwards step. Most free apps I use have some sort of adverts in them to support the writer, and these apps also attract a certain amount of traffic to the site for you as people want to be able to access multiple forums from the same place that is the way the mobile internet is going no one wants to have to access just 1 site out of hundreds in a different way.


----------



## Martok (10 Oct 2013)

I fully support @Shaun on this. 

As the admin on another forum, I am likely to be removing Taptalk too for the very same reasons.

Tapatalk have made changes in recent months that aren't positive ones. This latest one of monetising through adverts (which I believe will be on the free Tapatalk app but that's to be confirmed if it is indeed restricted to that) is being forced on forum owners. As has been said, these adverts are styled like forum posts and are not endorsed by forum owners. Just like here, I only show adverts to guests but this would then be showing adverts to registered members too.

Shaun didn't mention a recent security issue, one where a user was receiving alerts (including ones for personal conversations which included the author and the PM title) that were supposed to be for the admin! There have been concerns about Tapatalk security in the past and this just highlights this issue again. Quite clearly you can't have an add-on for a forum that is a security issue.

To those who are disappointed that Tapatalk will be going, I can understand that as I also use Tapatalk as a user. However, the recent update to the site makes it very usable using a phone browser (including on older phones like my Android one running 2.2 and having to use Dolphin mini). Using it on a browser also means you get the full site including all of the features that Tapatalk just cannot deliver. In fact, Tapatalk can't even show *basic* post features such as different fonts, font sizes, font colours, strikethrough text, the various custom smilies etc!!

So if you've not yet tried it on a mobile browser then do try it out for a few days and see.


----------



## Dan B (10 Oct 2013)

I am as disappointed as all the other people who use Tapatalk as their primary means of access: "responsive" design or no it's still much snappier than the mobile site, especially on a slow or flakey network connection. However, it sounds like our collective complaints would bve better directed at the Tapatalk developers than at Shaun and other forum admins

I'm old enough to remember NNTP (in this context, more specifically NNRP). I don't suppose there's a modern-day equivalent open standard, is there?


----------



## ianrauk (10 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2701459, member: 259"]I'm sure the mobile version is great for people with good 3g and 4g connections, but mobile access is pretty poor for me. Tapatalk is far better.[/quote]


Mort, please re-read Shauns, Martok's and Dan B's posts above regarding the reason's why it being pulled. Tapatalk have given Shaun no choice but to pull it. Tapatalk want to surreptitiously place adverts on the furum, not only that, make them look like official CC advert toos. That really is not on.

I use Tapatalk all the time too. But see the reason's why Shaun is pulling it.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Oct 2013)

Dan B said:


> However, it sounds like our collective complaints would bve better directed at the Tapatalk developers than at Shaun and other forum admins



Already sent them an email this morning


----------



## StuartG (10 Oct 2013)

I'm an Admin and I have abandoned TapaTalk on my forums. Just too much trouble and trying to screw money out of a free service is bad. The need we all had for an app for very small screens has disappeared with the advance of responsive themes. TapaTalk is dying so the multimple forum arguement is weakening. And why should the majority have to suffer because a minority want a device specific app to work?

Go Shaun - they look like badgers to me ....


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Oct 2013)

StuartG said:


> The need we all had for an app for very small screens has disappeared with the advance of responsive themes.



Clearly this is not correct otherwise we would not be having this conversation.


----------



## potsy (10 Oct 2013)

New mobile site is very good, but like others I have mainly been using tapatalk recently, only thing I use the main site for are convo's as tapatalk won't play nice with those for some reason.

Would like to see the last post by option though, sometimes depending on who has posted I'll ignore a thread for a while


----------



## Dan B (10 Oct 2013)

For me it's less about the screen size, more about the performance on bad networks [*]. And I'd quite like some equivalent for the tapatalk "participated"view

[*] Firebug says that the site sends about 14 separate http requests on each page for images and other assets. That's a lot when each tcp connection takes ~ 2 seconds


----------



## potsy (10 Oct 2013)

Just been reminded of how buggy the reply editor is, looks like my post count will be going down a lot until it's sorted


----------



## BigonaBianchi (10 Oct 2013)

I have never used taptalk ..I only access this and other forums via the browser on my laptop and mostly my phone...no real issues.


----------



## albion (10 Oct 2013)

Shaun(and Stuart) has a point.

Tapatalk going from 'minor flea' to 'parasite' will threaten many a web sites existence.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Oct 2013)

I can see both sides of this, but TBH, if this were my forum, I wouldn't stand for ad injection either.

This thread has prompted me to try accessing the site using my phone, which has a tiny 3.5 inch screen. I am impressed!

(Posted from an Xperia Ray)


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2013)

I agree with Shaun. I have paid for version 2 and 4 of tapatalk - it's great when connections are flaky but if they are going to cause these issues with the free version then it's got to go. If people are prepared to pay for it, why offer an ad infiltrated free one. Shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2013)

The mobile site does work well though !


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Oct 2013)

Works just fine! It's not Shauns fault people paid for an app.

Quit moaning and give it a go.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Oct 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Works just fine! It's not Shauns fault people paid for an app.
> 
> Quit moaning and give it a go.
> View attachment 30603



Sorry for not only liking only what you like, why comment if it doesn't even affect you.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Oct 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Sorry for not only liking only what you like, why comment if it doesn't even affect you.


How do you figure it doesn't affect me? You have no idea what apps are installed on my phone. 

No amount of waaaa I can't use CC now so I'm leaving will change the fact it's became a cruddy non viable add-on. Get used to it, or vote with your feet and leave.


----------



## Shaun (10 Oct 2013)

Please give it a rest - this is the _support_ forum - we all use and access CC differently so let's just allow people to express themselves however they wish based on how they feel the change will impact them.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## djb1971 (10 Oct 2013)

Maybe Shaun should get rid of current affairs and arguments instead of tapa, I think that'll be much easier for him


----------



## Kies (10 Oct 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> For me the formais pulling is not the only reason I use Tapatalk it does a lot more that just the formatting of a bit of text.



Of course it does,but having seen Shaun's explanation of why he is pulling the plug on tapatalk, I have 2 choices. Use an alternative or post less. Certainly more important things to worry about than forum access from a mobile device : peace


----------



## potsy (10 Oct 2013)

I fully understand Shaun's reasons for doing this and know he has the forum's best interests at heart, up until a few weeks ago I was praising the new mobile site and was blissfully unaware of Tapatalk anyway.

I'm sure the problems with the editor will be sorted soon and I can get back to mithering everyone as much as usual


----------



## trampyjoe (10 Oct 2013)

Nooooooooooo I just reinstalled tapatalk on my mobile!!!! lol

Oh well, I can see the reasoning behind it and will have to give the mobile site a try (though I'm not holding out much hope as my mobile internet speed was one of the reasons I got tapatalk).


----------



## Plax (10 Oct 2013)

I use Tapatalk so bit of a shame it's getting the heave ho, but at the end of the day it's Shaun's site and I can understand his rationale. Having said that I'm typing this on my phone browser and it's a PITA. Trying to log on was a mare as I kept hitting the "entertainment" link as the log in bit is far too close. Not a fan. I have a Galaxy S3 so it's not a small phone either!


----------



## winjim (10 Oct 2013)

I use tapatalk, but if what Shaun has said about it is true then I don't think I want to any more anyway, and I fully support a move away from it. Adverts are one thing, but adverts masquerading as forum posts are quite another. The recent tapatalk update was a PITA anyway.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Oct 2013)

@Shaun I have just received this email back from Tapatalk:

Hi Phil

In our conversation with Forum Owners, we have said that we are testing displaying ads/receiving revenue from Tapatalk . We can turn off the advertising, and advertising will remain turned off unless the Forum Owner makes a request to turn ads back on. 

If you have the admin from that forum contact me, I can turn off advertising in the forum. I just need the name of the forum.

Thanks for your email, and I hope we can resolve this issue.

Eric


----------



## Martok (10 Oct 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> @Shaun I have just received this email back from Tapatalk:
> 
> Hi Phil
> 
> ...


Frankly I don't believe them, especially when Shaun asked about this on the Tapatalk forums and they deleted his threads *twice* and have failed to respond to why they did this. Why delete threads enquiring about switching off adverts unless you don't want forum owners to do this?!

As I said in my previous post, adverts are just one issue (to me at least). Forum security is another issue and there's now two issues that have come up regarding Tapatalk. At the end of the day, security comes first.


----------



## Shaun (10 Oct 2013)

Thanks Phil - I'm aware of Eric's contact details, and the promise (which has twice been deleted from their own support forums) but there's more to it than just the ads; stuff I've deliberately left out of the announcement and that I don't want to go into publicly.

Please trust me to put CC's best interests at heart.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## oiljam (10 Oct 2013)

I've read the thread but may have missed it, when is it leaving Tapatalk?


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2702098, member: 45"]I've had tapatalk for a few years. I've never got it. Tried it several times now on all the phones and devices I've had and always done better with a browser.[/quote]
+1 I've used Tapatalk on various devices but TBH I just prefer to use the browser version, and I don't even use the mobile browser version either and I've never had any issues doing this, go figure.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (10 Oct 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> How do you figure it doesn't affect me? You have no idea what apps are installed on my phone.
> 
> No amount of waaaa I can't use CC now so I'm leaving will change the fact it's became a cruddy non viable add-on. Get used to it, or vote with your feet and leave.



I purchased Tapatalk to access CC when I'm on the road. The App is not as good as I expected but it makes a difference when using a poor network.

I'm lucky that I have a phone with a huge screen 5.5" so I'm not complaining about how good I can see the site on my phone, however, there is a very noticeable difference in performance. 

From my point of view Tapatalk offers a better performance on slow networks and make it easier posting pictures.

I would like Tapatalk to stay but I can also fully understand Shaun's arguments so I support his decision. Having said that, I respect other people's point of view.

@T.M.H.N.E.T, I've come across you in the past and you are still a very dislikeable person. Thank god there is an ignore list cause I can't stand reading another post from you.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2702098, member: 45"]I've jad tapatalk for a few years. I've never got it. Tried it several times now on all the phones and devices I've had and always done better with a browser.[/quote]
^ this, pretty much.

Except for the jad. Damn those typos.


----------



## Davidc (10 Oct 2013)

Like others I've used Tapatalk free and find the mobile site on a browser better for CC

I'm also a mod on another much smaller forum and have just agreed to doing what Shaun's done, for the same reasons.

Forum's can't be dictated to by the owners of an app, and certainly can't be effectively forced to endorse someone else's adverts. Shaun is right to take this stand and we should support him. He's protecting the integrity of the forum.


----------



## Arch (10 Oct 2013)

potsy said:


> I fully understand Shaun's reasons for doing this and know he has the forum's best interests at heart, up until a few weeks ago I was praising the new mobile site and was blissfully unaware of Tapatalk anyway.
> 
> I'm sure the problems with the editor will be sorted soon and I can get back to mithering everyone as much as usual



I found it was a bit crap trying to reply on my phone, but then I turned off the Rich Text option and it's better now. No smilies though.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Oct 2013)

Arch said:


> I found it was a bit crap trying to reply on my phone, but then I turned off the Rich Text option and it's better now. No smilies though.


Does that make you feel


----------



## ColinJ (10 Oct 2013)

Arch said:


> I found it was a bit crap trying to reply on my phone, but then I turned off the Rich Text option and it's better now. No smilies though.


You can always type the text versions of them, for example ": thumbsup :" without the spaces, thus ... !


----------



## HaloJ (10 Oct 2013)

I'm a Tapatalk user, I love it as it's convenient but I'd have removed support long before now.

Whilst it's a handy utility they have repeatedly proved themselves to be untrustworthy. Their actions regards "advertising" and the "recent" redirection of data to their servers has felt very wrong never mind the frequency of security related site breaking faults. They remove features from paid apps, they have no care for their customers so long as they have money. 6 months ago it would have been a hard decision but with the new responsive site interface it's a no brainer.

Abs


----------



## Dan B (10 Oct 2013)

Arch said:


> No smilies though.


You say that like it's a bad thing


----------



## the_mikey (10 Oct 2013)

I've tried the mobile site again today, and it's slow and hard to use and offers none of the integration into the android UI regarding responses to posts, I like knowing when someone has replied or quoted a message by the alert tone triggered on the mobile, if there is a way to retain at least that much functionality then that would be useful, although I fully understand the reasons mentioned by Shaun and others, I've removed tapatalk from my mobile and will now try to find a mobile browser that works well with CC.

I try to avoid using a browser on my mobile as much as possible, preferring to use dedicated apps that are usually so much more usable than trying to recreate the desktop pc experience.


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2013)

I did find the tapatalk alerts bloody annoying. At least the mobile version looks pretty.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> I did find the tapatalk alerts bloody annoying.



I dont because I never see them.


----------



## StuartG (11 Oct 2013)

Do I detect panic at TapaTalk Towers?
Received this morning ...

_Dear Forum Owner, 

Thank you once again to continue using Tapatalk. Connecting people to their passions is what we do, and we know we can’t accomplish that mission without you. 

We also understand as Forum Owners you expect having full control over your forum. From the beginning, we have always provided Forum Owners the ability to control various features that we provide, for example image sharing. We are extending that control to the advertisement option. 

Last month we sent out an email to you that Tapatalk was going to begin a testing Promoted Topics ad unit as a mean generate ad revenue for Forum Owners. Today, I want to assure you that Forum Owners have full control on displaying ads and receiving revenue on Tapatalk, and this control extends beyond any test period. 

While over 84% of our forums have ads on their desktop site, we understand that there are many forums where ads are not appropriate. If you prefer to turn off advertising in your forum, you can go into your Tapatalk dashboard, and disable ads/revenue from Tapatalk. You can use the dashboard to change the settings at anytime. 

For instructions on how to turn-off ads, go to our Support Forum/Monetization and Engagement, here is the link to the full instruction 

If you previously change the settings, or previously sent a request that ads from Tapatalk be turned-off, those settings remain in place and no action is needed. 

In the next update, we will provide you some of early results of our advertising tests, including the payment schedule etc. 

If you have any question, please don’t hesitate to contact me directly at eric@tapatalk.com 

Regards, 
Eric Sternbach 
Head of Community Monetization 
Tapatalk _


----------



## Dan B (11 Oct 2013)

> Head of Community Monetization


That says all I needed to know, I think.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2703532, member: 259"]So does this mean that the potential ads problem isn't a problem then?[/quote]


It's not just the ads Mort. Read Martok's post above.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Oct 2013)

I've seen some of the tapatalk


StuartG said:


> Do I detect panic at TapaTalk Towers?
> Received this morning ...
> 
> _Dear Forum Owner,
> ...



Fixed it I think


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Oct 2013)

Dan B said:


> That says all I needed to know, I think.



Something I don't understand everyone is complaining about these adverts, from what I am reading the forum owners are getting paid per click to show the ads. It also look to me like the displaying of the ads to look like a forum topic was an attempt by Tapatalk to make the ads less obtrusive but this seems to have backfired.

Here is what I have seen about this:


_We would like to introduce an additional monetization feature in Tapatalk that has ability to display "Topic Style" native advertisement that has the same look and feel of an ordinary topic, just like the way you see Promoted Tweet on Twitter, or Suggested Post on Facebook that is non-intrusive, non-banner style native advertisement that is finding its way into mobile app.

We have been quietly perform pilot with many existing forum owners in past few months. The result is satisfactory and we are going to roll this out to the rest of the forum owners who are looking for additional monetization opportunities._
_

Advertisement is delivered as part of the topic listing as "Promoted Topics", with the blue corner-icon to denote the promotion nature of the topic.
When user click on it, it shows the same style as in the thread view, except it has a more complete message from the sponsors
Currently only English language forum is supported and majority is U.S. based.
*You will get paid by both impression and clicks, and has much higher eCPM than the ordinary banner ads*
The fill-rate would be low at launch but will be improved as we gradually adding new campaigns
You will have the option to turn this feature off completely, or only showing to guest users or both guests and membersThis feature settings is located in Forum Owner Area -> Monetization tab - we will be starting this service officially in Septmeber 2013 and you will be able to see the impression / clicks / revenue right inside the Promoted Topic dashboard.
_


----------



## Martok (11 Oct 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Something I don't understand everyone is complaining about these adverts, from what I am reading the forum owners are getting paid per click to show the ads.


Does Shaun force us to see adverts? No he doesn't, if we register and login here then we don't see any. The concern is that these adverts will be forced upon us, or at least those who have the free Tapatalk app, even though the forum owner might not want it. I mean come on, after all these years of providing paid-only apps they are suddenly giving away a free version with little difference from the Pro version. They are hardly doing that out of the goodness of their hearts, are they? They'll be wanting to generate income from that (naturally) and the only way to do that is to cripple it compared to the Pro version (which isn't looking likely) or to display adverts on it.

With the advertising that Shaun uses (and I also use on my forum), we have complete control over who sees the adverts and also what type of adverts are shown. So if we don't want a specific type of advertising e.g references to Sex and Sexuality, we can block them. We have no control over the type of advertising that Tapatalk displays to our users.

I am not at all convinced yet that what they are saying is the complete truth. There are various other things that Tapatalk have done in recent times that forum owners aren't happy with which I don't want to go into here.

Shaun won't have made this decision just to make life difficult for members. I know that he will have deliberated over this for quite some time and is doing this in the best interests of the community. So whilst you may be disappointed, please bear this in mind and do at least try out the responsive design on your mobile browser.


----------



## Spinney (11 Oct 2013)

And contrary to what that screed from Tapatalk implies, I DO find the 'suggested posts' on Facebook intrusive. I don't want to see them, they get in the way of seeing posts from my friends/likes.


----------



## StuartG (11 Oct 2013)

Can I just say to those who feel disadvantaged by losing TapaTalk that as a Forum admin I agree wholeheartedly with @Martok.

Providing TapaTalk is a burden. It requires frequent updates to the forum software. It is not often clear why. It is a security risk (as is all other software so if you can do without you do without). I was happy they did include some discreet ads in their free version in return for enabling people to access the forum who otherwise could not or find it very difficult.

Two things have happened. Smartphones with decent screens and browsers are now the norm and rapidly getting better. Meanwhile forum software has got much more mobile friendly. The need for TapaTalk has considerably reduced. Whether you think this is zero or just to cover some special non-forum functionality or for very old phones on 2G is an admission that why we installed it in the first place is no longer a why for keeping it.

These facts have not escaped TapaTalk faced with a failing business model. What they have to do is to find another way to:

a) Make money
b) Retain/Expand the Forum base

It is how they addressed b) that has lost them the trust of many forum admins. First they tried to make money by stealth and when they were found out we get stuff like the email I posted above. To anyone who knows the background it is embarrassing to see such guiltless spin. So, to me (and I suspect Shaun and other admins), they can not be trusted and they are not really needed any more. A double whammy. Well unless you want to make money out of community forums. And how much are we going to make from TapaTalk? Not enough (according to my logs) to make it worth calculating.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Something I don't understand everyone is complaining about these adverts, from what I am reading the forum owners are getting paid per click to show the ads. It also look to me like the displaying of the ads to look like a forum topic was an attempt by Tapatalk to make the ads less obtrusive but this seems to have backfired.
> 
> Here is what I have seen about this:
> 
> ...




How many more times can people explain to you?.... it's not just about adverts.

Edit: just seen @StuartG 's post above.


----------



## Longshot (11 Oct 2013)

I like Tapatalk and find it very convenient to use across a variety of forums.

Having said that, I've never been given the impression that Shaun has anything but the best intentions for this site and I'm happy to trust his judgement on the issue that he must have known was going to alienate some users.

I have noticed ads appearing on a couple of forums that I access via Tapatalk and that has started me to question its usefulness. Like someone else said above, I detest the "suggested posts" on Facebook and don't need any more advertising in my life.


----------



## StuartG (11 Oct 2013)

Longshot said:


> I like Tapatalk and find it very convenient to use across a variety of forums.


Yes - it is great to have a unified window to view multiple forums. But that does not have to be TapaTalk. On my forums we provide two feeds:

* RSS - for the geeky. Combined with a great RSS app it is the most convenient and flexible way of seeing posts by thread/forum/universe
* Twitter - for the Twitterarte. Fits in the rest of your life. This is set up simply by using a Twitter service to read RSS and re-post as tweets

Of course these are read only options. But they are a click thru to the real forum software for posting. Which removes a major security risk. CC does RSS and anyone could setup a Twitter feed from it.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (11 Oct 2013)

ianrauk said:


> How many more times can people explain to you?.... it's not just about adverts.
> 
> Edit: just seen @StuartG 's post above.



No I gather that Ian which is why I was trying to find out just exactly what it was about.

I like to know these things given that I have spent almost my entire adult life working in the computer industry it is nice to share such information so that if this problem should crop up I know what it is and why it is happening as problem solving is what I do.


----------



## Longshot (11 Oct 2013)

StuartG said:


> * RSS
> * Twitter



Nope, don't so either of those


----------



## Shaun (11 Oct 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I anticipated that the removal of Tapatalk would impact on some of you negatively - but I have looked long and hard at this and despite the potential risk of losing members / content, I still feel it is currently in the best interests of CycleChat.

I'm going to close this thread but if anything changes I will let you all know; otherwise expect it to be removed on the 20th.

Shaun


----------

